# Kolarov alla Roma, è fatta.



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2017)

Come confermato dallo stesso Guardiola, è fatta per il trasferimento di Kolarov alla Roma. 5 mln più bonus i costi dell'operazione.


----------



## PheelMD (21 Luglio 2017)

Finitissimo.


----------



## Dexter (21 Luglio 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Finitissimo.



Lo spero. Secondo me no, anzi.


----------



## mrsmit (21 Luglio 2017)

Saranno contenti di aver preso un ex-laziale........
Sinceramente da Monchi mi aspettavo molto di meglio, per fortuna ci è capitato Mirabelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2017)

Woooooow


----------



## VonVittel (21 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come confermato dallo stesso Guardiola, è fatta per il trasferimento di Kolarov alla Roma. 5 mln più bonus i costi dell'operazione.



Gallianesco


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2017)

Ashley Cole pt. 2


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come confermato dallo stesso Guardiola, è fatta per il trasferimento di Kolarov alla Roma. 5 mln più bonus i costi dell'operazione.



Altro acquisto insensato: bollito, vecchio e finito. Monchi si sta rivelando il nostro miglior alleato.

Finora l'unico acquisto decente della Roma è Pellegrini, il resto sono una accozzaglia di mezzi giocatori che se beccano una big europea rinverdiranno i fasti giallorossi già visti contro Manchester e Barcellona.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Luglio 2017)

Andava preso qualche anno fa, ora lo vedo in fase calante.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Luglio 2017)

Ma non sarà il titolare no?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma non sarà il titolare no?



Finchè non torna Emerson.


----------



## Miro (21 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Altro acquisto insensato: bollito, vecchio e finito. Monchi si sta rivelando il nostro miglior alleato.
> 
> Finora l'unico acquisto decente della Roma è Pellegrini, il resto sono una accozzaglia di mezzi giocatori che se beccano una big europea rinverdiranno i fasti giallorossi già visti contro Manchester e Barcellona.



Pellegrini che tra l'altro si è rotto il crociato e starà fuori almeno per tutto il girone di andata  io aspetterei a darli per spacciati, ma sulla carta la Roma quest'anno ha una rosa da 5-6 posto.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Pellegrini che tra l'altro si è rotto il crociato e starà fuori almeno per tutto il girone di andata  io aspetterei a darli per spacciati, ma sulla carta la Roma quest'anno ha una rosa da 5-6 posto.



E' un altro Pellegrini, Luca.


----------



## koti (21 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Altro acquisto insensato: bollito, vecchio e finito. Monchi si sta rivelando il nostro miglior alleato.
> 
> Finora l'unico acquisto decente della Roma è Pellegrini, il resto sono una accozzaglia di mezzi giocatori che se beccano una big europea rinverdiranno i fasti giallorossi già visti contro Manchester e Barcellona.


Kolarov e soprattutto Defrel a 23 milioni sono robe da Galliani.

Vediamo se riescono a prendere Mahrez, in quel caso farebbero un ottimo colpo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma non sarà il titolare no?



titolare finchè non ritorna emerson palmieri dall'infortunio al crociato


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Pellegrini che tra l'altro si è rotto il crociato e starà fuori almeno per tutto il girone di andata  io aspetterei a darli per spacciati, ma sulla carta la Roma quest'anno ha una rosa da 5-6 posto.



Ti sei confuso con un giocatore della primavera, io parlavo del Pellegrini del Sassuolo che indubbiamente è un ottimo talento che potrà fare un buon campionato. Certo che però in Champions servono ben altri profili. Però mi segno questo post nel caso capitasse quache accidente a Pellegrini  



koti ha scritto:


> Kolarov e soprattutto Defrel a 23 milioni sono robe da Galliani.
> 
> Vediamo se riescono a prendere Mahrez, in quel caso farebbero un ottimo colpo.



Sarebbe una bella presa se Mahrez tornasse quello di due anni fa. Disputasse il campionato che ha fatto l'anno scorso sarebbe "solo" un buon acquisto. Fermo restando che se vuoi fare una figura dignitosa in Champions è sicuramente un profilo giusto.

Concordo sul giudizio che hai dato: se il Milan avesse preso Kolarov e Defrel penso che qui dentro ben pochi sarebbero stati contenti...cioè dai, presentarsi in CL con Defrel e Kolarov è una cosa indecente.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2017)

Rudiger-Karsdorp
Mario Rui-Kolarov
Paredes-Gonalons/Pellegrini
Totti-Defrel
Vermaelen-Moreno
Szczesny-Alisson
Salah-?

Aspetto il sostituto di Salah. Parlando invece delle altre operazioni, la Roma, vi sembra veramente peggiorata?

Rudiger come centrale (a 4 o con la difesa a 3), bene, ma come terzino.. Karsdorp nel ruolo è considerato uno dei giocatori con più potenziale in Europa.
Via Paredes, sono arrivati una più che valida alternativa a De Rossi, e uno dei primi 2-3 centrocampisti italiani under 23. 
Totti-Defrel, lo so, può sembrare una bestemmia, il Dio del calcio non mi perdonerà ; ma Defrel arriva a sostituire un ex calciatore 40enne, che difficilmente potevi utilizzare dall'inizio, con 20 minuti di autonomia, e inesistente in fase di non possesso.
Vermaelen-Moreno: visto quanto ha giocato il belga negli ultimi 4 anni, a Moreno basta restare sano per essere più utile.
Invece sul portiere per me hanno fatto un passo indietro. Poi magari verrò smentito da Alisson , i portieri brasiliani in Italia sono sempre migliorati molto, anche Doni per un periodo è sembrato un buon portiere. 
Perplessità anche su Kolarov, visti soprattutto i 32 anni. Comunque, se a Roma pensano veramente che Emerson (quando rientrerà) possa confermarsi a certi livelli, allora ci potrebbe stare anche il serbo.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Rudiger-Karsdorp
> Mario Rui-Kolarov
> Paredes-Gonalons/Pellegrini
> Totti-Defrel
> ...



Ma Under manco lo consideri ?

Comunque a mio parere è peggiorata. Moreno non vale Rudiger, a destra c'è solo Kasdorp che può essere forte come non adattarsi, Pellegrini è forte e davanti difficile prendere uno come Salah ma soprattutto dall'altra parte hai ancora El Shaarawy e un Perotti fuori fase, nessuno dei due utili per Di Francesco. Dzeko non credo si ripeta. Vediamo se Manolas parte.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Luglio 2017)

Il mercato giusto per vincere lo scudetto, insomma


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come confermato dallo stesso Guardiola, è fatta per il trasferimento di Kolarov alla Roma. 5 mln più bonus i costi dell'operazione.



hanno la fissa per sti terzini bolliti, prima maicon poi ashley cole, adesso kolarov. 
per la panca può ancora essere buono, non altro.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Rudiger-Karsdorp
> Mario Rui-Kolarov
> Paredes-Gonalons/Pellegrini
> Totti-Defrel
> ...



Ti sei dimenticato Spalletti-Di Francesco. 

E sì, la considero molto più debole della scorsa stagione, specie per la partenza di Salah che da solo costruiva il 60/70% del gioco offensivo della Roma.

Avevo seri dubbi che Dzeko si ripetesse, partito l'egiziano questi dubbi son quasi certezze.

A questa squadra manca soprattutto personalità ed in Champions questa è una componente fondamentale. 

Io penso che questa Roma ne becca 4 facili da Real, Barça e Bayern e due da squadre come PSG, Borussia e City. Ma seriamente come ci si può presentare nel più importante palcoscenico europeo con Defrel, Perotti, Gonalons e la scommessa Kasdorp? 

Troppa inesperienza, è evidente che quest'anno la combo Nuovo DS+nuovo allenatore+ricostruzione post Totti, fara sì che la Roma faticherà molto sia in Italia che in Europa.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Under manco lo consideri ?
> 
> Comunque a mio parere è peggiorata. Moreno non vale Rudiger, a destra c'è solo Kasdorp che può essere forte come non adattarsi, Pellegrini è forte e davanti difficile prendere uno come Salah ma soprattutto dall'altra parte hai ancora El Shaarawy e un Perotti fuori fase, nessuno dei due utili per Di Francesco. Dzeko non credo si ripeta. Vediamo se Manolas parte.



Il turco non l'ho messo perché non sostituisce nessuno  In patria giocava a sinistra. Vediamo a Roma, probabilmente con Di Francesco giocherà piede invertito.
Moreno non vale Rudiger, sicuramente, ma nell'ultima stagione Spalletti non ha mai giocato con Rudiger centrale vicino a Manolas. Il tedesco nell'ultima stagione ha giocato come terzo di destra in una difesa a 3, o come terzino a 4.
Considerando che Di Francesco giocherà a 4 dietro, e che anche lui non avrebbe mai giocato con la coppia Manolas/Rudiger, è Kasdorp il sostituto di Rudiger. Moreno invece numericamente sostituisce Vermaelen.
Manolas per me non parte più.
Dzeko non si ripeterà a livello realizzativo, concordo, ma chiudesse comunque a quota 16-17 gol, sarà comunque un giocatore importante.
Comunque molto dipenderà dal sostituto di Salah. Concordo su Perotti, meno su El Shaarawy, vediamo che soluzione troverà Di Francesco.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2017)

Ancora va in giro?


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Rudiger-Karsdorp
> Mario Rui-Kolarov
> Paredes-Gonalons/Pellegrini
> Totti-Defrel
> ...



Con le risorse a disposizione non hanno fatto un brutto mercato fino ad ora. Secondo me restano pressapoco sul livello che avevano anteriormente, e comunque tra quelli che sono partiti il solo pezzo da novanta secondo me è Salah (che appunto si vedrà con chi sostituiranno). Pure Rudiger, che è senza dubbio un buon difensore, non è che fosse Baresi. L'incognita resta soprattutto Di Francesco in una piazza come Roma, perché comunque la base della squadra resta forte (a meno che da qui a fine agosto partano altri big, tipo Nainggolan).


----------

